# Steel Though Truss Bridges



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

The article on our club web site about Doug Matheson’s steel through truss bridges has been updated. 








To view the article, just click on the following link. Steel Through Truss Bridges


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow, Doug did a great job. I did not read it but looked at the photos.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE job! Hope to get mine up soon also. Jerry


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug's usual very fine work. Very well done Doug! Thanks Paul for the link.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Boy that really turned out nice. I reall like the middle supports. Would be nice to have a little more detail on them along with some closer pic's


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice set up let me know if you need some Gusset plates with rivet heads on them I make them with my new Stamp press I built


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By MasonsDad on 08/05/2008 6:11 PM
Nice set up let me know if you need some Gusset plates with rivet heads on them I make them with my new Stamp press I built




Can you post some pictures of your stamp press?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 08/06/2008 7:10 AM
Posted By MasonsDad on 08/05/2008 6:11 PM 
Nice set up let me know if you need some Gusset plates with rivet heads on them I make them with my new Stamp press I built

Can you post some pictures of your stamp press? 




Second request for details on that process! 

chas


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya Guys , sure I would be happy to post some pictures of it as soon as we get a replacement camera, it seems one of the local THIEVES decided to make off with it while we had our son at the park the other day, so before i go on yet another rant about THIEVING TRASH I will just take a sip of my Very cold Iced Tea take a deep breath and say yes as soon as I can I will be more than happy to post some pics and Thank you for asking.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, excellent looking bridges! I like multiple bridges in a row like that, looks grand!


----------

